# giftedchimp



## giftedchimp (Jan 1, 2018)

*FibaFuse tape*

Looks like I am the FNG. Some pretty interesting pilgrims on here.
My mom says I am a bad ass so please treat meet accordingly. Does anyone have an opinion on FibaFuse tape? I used the wider stuff on a repair one time and it was almost a spiritual experience. I cant count how many jobs i have repaired from people who have used mesh tape and all the joints cracked even when using hot mud...Please advise.


----------

